# Intake gasket install



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I have 66 tri power with a leak at the exhaust crossover on the intake. I 'm thinking of blocking off the exhaust ports over the center carb.. The fel pro #1233 is the set with the block offs. I believe? Need a recommendation if this is the gasket to use. Saw one blog that said it was too think and he had to get his intake machined. Also need some advise on just what if any sealant to use and the correct procedure to install the gasket. thanks...I have my own ideas but really would like some others to maybe prevent the exhaust blow out again.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

UPDATE. Researched the Fel pro 1233 gaskets and the Mr. Gasket 5848. The felpro comes with block offs for the exhaust. Only thing is the blog I read said that it really doesn't fit stock heads. I have 68 #16 heads. Said it is really made for RAIV applications. Need help guys. Don't who to believe. I like the fel pro with block offs.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe that there are multiple part numbers that have the provision for blocking the crossover passages. The main difference in the RAIV gaskets is that they will have taller port openings to match RAIV heads and intake.

Bear


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Bear.... any recommendations and on the install also.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe this topic probably has been addressed in other posts. Unfortunately I don't know how to search a topic on this site.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtoearl said:


> I believe this topic probably has been addressed in other posts. Unfortunately I don't know how to search a topic on this site.


To do a search, there is a red "SEARCH" feature in the upper right hand corner and the search box reads "Google Custom Search." Plug in whatever search words fit your needs and plenty will pop up.

Why is the exhaust crossover leaking? The '66 intake is compatible with the '68 heads and there should be no mismatch. From the Wallace Racing website, here is the correct head/intake/gasket match up.

Exhaust Crossover Port Matchings:
With Head And Manifold	Use Gasket
1965-71 1965-71 1965-71
1965-71 1972-79 1972-79
1972-79 1972-79 1972-79
1972-79 1965-71 1965-71**

** Use sheet stainless steel block off plate.

As Bear stated, the RA IV intake gaskets are taller, so you want the standard 400CI gaskets.

You might have something else going on that needs to be corrected. If you can, maybe a couple pics of where it is leaking. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Pontiac Jim for your response. 
You mentioned to use stainless sheet metal for the block off plates. Are these available pre-cut or do you have to manufacture your own? And regardless of how I get them or manufacture them how do they install? Do they simply press into the exhaust hole in the head or the intake? I?m a little confused in how exactly the block off plates are installed with a Fel-Pro gasket, obviously they cannot be installed over the gasket creating a thicker point at that exhaust port. As for the leak at my intake, it appears the gasket has been blown out in that area. I am hoping that is the source of my leak . I?m thinking I will take the carburetors off and half the intake magna flux. Are there other issues with the intake should be concerned with? For instance the center carburetor mounting. 

I do have a new issue that maybe you can help me with. I went to a car show this weekend and when I open the hood the front carburetor was leaking around the fitting that supplies the fuel to all three carburetors. I looked closer and it seems to be coming from actually the bowl gasket. But it is hard to identify. I?m thinking maybe the front. Carburetor float might be stuck filling the bowl to high leaking out the gasket. Do you have any suggestions for me? It doesn?t appear like it?s coming from The brass fitting. Mike Wasson Bill my Tri power several years ago. He put an insert similar to a heater coil to rethread a whole. The brass fitting seems to be tight. 
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Never used a crossover block-off plate on any of my cars. Living up "north" when I was younger, you needed the exhaust crossover to put heat under the carb for better running in cold winters. Blocking the exhaust crossover is typically used in racing so as to keep the carb/fuel as cool as possible so that it is a denser mixture - which equals a little more power.

I believe the stainless steel inserts found in those intake gaskets simply fit into place where the exhaust crossover hole is in the gasket. No special process in installing them as they are thin, just insert and tighten down the intake as normal. In time, it seems they will eventually deteriorate from the heat and develop a hole. So it kinda defeats the purpose of closing off the exhaust crossover. It is not a long term application.

If you have not had any issues up to this point, I don't think it is a fitting problem. Gas at the top bowl gasket sounds like a flooding condition which could simply be the float being set too high or a problem with the needle and seat assembly - they can stick slightly open and not seat as it should. If the needle has a rubber tip and it is not compatible with the alcohol in the fuel, it can deteriorate over a couple years so you want to make sure it is the correct type for alcohol laced pump gas. In either case, I would take the top off and see what is going on inside. I would get that fixed before driving the car as you do not want an engine fire.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for the private messages I just To two of you. Just found this old post that I did a while back. Appreciate all your responses concerning my gasket for my intake manifold. I’m still confused on what gasket to use. I’m assuming from what all of you said, I should use the standard Fel-Pro gasket kit for the 389 And 400 motor. Then if I want cross over block off plates I should manufacture them myself and push them into the exhaust ports on both sides of the manifold. One thing you can advise me is what kind of sealant should I put with the gaskets. I’m thinking just a ring around the water ports. Thanks for any continued help.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I just did this this weak. I used the black Permatex. Just around the water cross over hole on both sides of gasket.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response... have you considered block off plates and what gasket set did you use...? Felpro, mr. gasket, etc.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

gtoearl said:


> Sorry for the private messages I just To two of you. Just found this old post that I did a while back. Appreciate all your responses concerning my gasket for my intake manifold. I’m still confused on what gasket to use. I’m assuming from what all of you said, I should use the standard Fel-Pro gasket kit for the 389 And 400 motor. Then if I want cross over block off plates I should manufacture them myself and push them into the exhaust ports on both sides of the manifold. One thing you can advise me is what kind of sealant should I put with the gaskets. I’m thinking just a ring around the water ports. Thanks for any continued help.


Sorry to hi-jack your thread, but what octane are you running ? I too have a tri power with 16 heads (not yet on the car), but the calculated compression was too high for 91 octane. I am curious how you are avoiding this problem. Thanks


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I use standard pump gas 91 octane. I reduced the compression by putting dish pistons in. I’m sure I’ve lost some horse power but the car seems to run pretty well on that application. One of these days I’m going to have the car dynode to see what my horse power is.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I used Felpro. Decided against blocking off the exhaust crossover. The engineers put it there for a reason. Maybe emissions, but it also helps with cold weather function and will actually allow your carb and choke to function normal.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks...I came to the same conclusion ...I'm going to use the Felpro 1233 gaskets and not block off my crossover. Also called Butler Performance and they said basically the same thing.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtoearl said:


> Thanks...I came to the same conclusion ...I'm going to use the Felpro 1233 gaskets and not block off my crossover. Also called Butler Performance and they said basically the same thing.


Ya, I think we told you the same thing. Guess our experience and word wasn't good enough? :nonod:


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

It’s not that your word is good enough. It’s just that I like to get as many opinions as possible before I make a final decision. Don’t know why I was wanting it so badly. LOL thank you for your continued help issues to come My way.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ROFL --- Hey Earl, I bet Jim was just ribbing you. There's so much sketchy information out on the 'net that it's really tough to separate the 'wheat' from the 'chaff' so to speak. It never hurts to confirm that you're getting the real story. I do it myself all the time.

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtoearl said:


> It’s not that your word is good enough. It’s just that I like to get as many opinions as possible before I make a final decision. Don’t know why I was wanting it so badly. LOL thank you for your continued help issues to come My way.


Yep, busting your balls. I am probably the worst for researching and asking a ton of questions before I am comfortable using or doing something I have not tried in the past. No one person knows it all - except maybe BearGFR. :smilielol5:


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

No worries.... you guys are the greatest ! Always enjoy talking to you guys. Bought the gaskets and good to go for it this weekend. Until next time see you later guys.???


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Got the intake off today. The 1233 felpro gasket fits but the rear water plug on one side and heater line in the other head , the gasket Has a hole for those locations which is outside the intake. Should I leave as is or trim the gasket to end just outside the intake?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Here’s some pictures to explain what I’m talking about. Also the exhaust crossover doesn’t quite fit right until you put the insert in and I guess that’s OK. Sorry for my caution but I just don’t want to do this thing twice. Thanks for any help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtoearl said:


> Here’s some pictures to explain what I’m talking about. Also the exhaust crossover doesn’t quite fit right until you put the insert in and I guess that’s OK. Sorry for my caution but I just don’t want to do this thing twice. Thanks for any help


Yep, just trim off the end. Those gaskets are the larger port RA IV gaskets, but will work. I don't know why you did not go with the standard Fel-Pro gasket unless you are still planning to block off your heat crossover. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/fel-ms9980/applications/make/pontiac?prefilter=1


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Jim, I’m gonna go down and pick up that gasket at Napa tomorrow morning. I got the Fel-Pro 1233 because Butler said that was the best gasket for my application, was their quote. And no I’m not going to block off the crossover I’m going to install it like it’s supposed to be. LOL Just to confirm with you I’ll put some gasket maker type stuff around the two water ports and put the plastic plugs in with the gasket and install it and call it a day. Is that right? ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtoearl said:


> Thanks Jim, I’m gonna go down and pick up that gasket at Napa tomorrow morning. I got the Fel-Pro 1233 because Butler said that was the best gasket for my application, was their quote. And no I’m not going to block off the crossover I’m going to install it like it’s supposed to be. LOL Just to confirm with you I’ll put some gasket maker type stuff around the two water ports and put the plastic plugs in with the gasket and install it and call it a day. Is that right? ?


Yep, that should work. I don't typically put any gasket sealer on the water ports, but a very thin layer would not hurt. Also put some sealer on each side of the water pump rubber seal at the front of the intake. Insert your intake bolts, but leave loose and then tighten the long water pump bolt first before tightening down any of the intake bolts or you may have a water leak at the rubber o-ring seal. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I have another issue. Seems I have the small port exhaust crossovers on my number 16 heads. Just noticed that the crossovr port on the try power manifold are large ported. What gasket should I use? The Fel-Pro 1233 has inserts to accommodate the smaller hole and partially blocks a large port on the crossover on the intake. The Fel-Pro gasket that seems to have the small crossover exhaust port is MS90205. Ironically it is for the 1972 Pontiac. The Fel-Pro gasket that is stock for the 68 heads has the larger port opening. I don’t mean to be a pest but I’m really confused at this point. I am leading towads the Pro 1233 with the inserts that they have for the small exhaust crossover on the head. This will partially blocked the larger for crossover on the Internet. Best of both worlds. LOL what do you think?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Here are the three choices


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

My concern is that Will the gasket set that has the large openings seal the manifold enough. Mine blew out through the crossover exhaust area on the passenger side using the standard gasket. It seems the gasket material protecting the top of the port doesn’t have enough material to last very long... opinions please. And if anybody knows, why does my number 16 heads have the small ported crossover. The gasket that has that small port is listed for a 1972 Pontiac. Question is, did the 72 Pontiacs have number 16 heads?

What gasket to use when you have two different size exhaust crossover port Size?


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

My 72 has 7K3 stock heads. Which I believe are 96 cc.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Good news guys.... Intake gasket installed and motor runs quite and smooth.... New issue though.... changing a leaky trans gasket in my turbo 400.. attached is pics of the filter ... am I missing an adapter to connect the filter to the pick up tube?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried to push the filter into the pick up tube in the hole seems to be a different size than the grommet that’s on the filter. Could I have the wrong filter? Or do I just need to push harder. LOL


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I thought that tube just pressed into the top of the housing and not through it and into the filter. I haven't installed mine yet. I had my tranny rebuilt and the tube is not in yet.


----------

